# could really use some advice please



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

i have to female ferrets they have always lived together and i got them from a rescue centre a year ago. i wanted to rehome another ferret and went to a rescue centre where they had a hob he is absolutly gorgeousssss! i love him already but when we put him in the cat box with my to girls one of my girls (tequila) started to bite his neck and make all the hissing and clucking noises? he just tryed to get under the cover. the man at the centre said this is just what ferrets do but im not so sure? i dont know weva its becoz they were in such a small place or if she was just saying she was the boss? or that she just dunsnt want him around? please sum1 tell me what happenes when ferrets meet? i want this hob but not if they are all going to be unhappy??? thanku, sorry its a essay!


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

54 views and no advice, hmm thanx guys


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

don't take offence people just may not have answers.

it can take time for them to bond, if anyone gets badly bitten or there is a nasty fight, things are obviously not working out. 

I'd stick it out for a few days and see what happens, if you are worried, call the centre.


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

thankx they gettin on ok kinda lol. he just stays out of the way they havent had another fight x


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

thats good  i have just got a new ferret today and he had a few scuffles with Tia but they are curled up together now! I can take a few hours or a few days!


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

aww thats good that they get on. oh well i will just be patient and see what happens  x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

it sounds perfectly normal. especially if he was put into your girls box. Ferrets are very vocal and sometimes do bite each other as long as its not obvious bullying i would give them a big enough cage to get away from one another a tip would be to put some sudo cream on his neck she wont like the taste and should stop doing it.


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

anuva quick question, the new ferret is frightned of the other two and just runs when they come face to face, and my two girls seem down in the dumps i am spending time with them and trying to play with them but they run off and find somewhere to sleep, they havent run around and they arnt eating propley, shud i be worried? x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

if they are all un happy do you have another cage? maybe let the male play with them sometime during the day and then let your girls have a break.


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

yea the girls are in a cage in the day and hes in a bedroom in the house, and they are just together at night. thankx for advice  x


----------



## ravensreturn (Apr 22, 2010)

I have done a few intros now, TBH just sticking him in your girls box was not the best to do, as that would feel to your girls like their box! 

Intros can be a bit hair raising! your girls hissing is a warning to the hob. and chuckling is a happy talk. It is best to put them in a neutral place and let them work each other out. It can be vocal but as long as no one is pooing themselves or there is blood you are getting somewhere. Try bathing them together and then they can roll about together and all smell the same also letting them share a treat of Ferretone too, even put some on each other.:thumbup:


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

when i was very young my brother and me used to breed and work ferrets....the biting of the neck thing is a mating thing,could be that the jill is staking her claim on the hob


----------

